
Show HN: A web app that charts any TV show's IMDB ratings, by episode - Jaja321
https://tvchart.benmiz.com/
======
optemization
that's fun! seeing the game of thrones one made me sad i'm rewatching the show
now and the first two seasons are so damn good. can't wait to re-experience
the rest

